# Federal government to fund horse therapy for injured veterans



## McG (18 Apr 2015)

This seems to be simultaneously very odd and positive.  It has been found to help PTSD sufferers and families, and it would appear (to me) far healthier that drug prescriptions.


> *Federal government to fund horse therapy for injured veterans*
> Richard Madan, Parliamentary Correspondent
> CTV News
> 17 Apr 2015
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/federal-government-to-fund-horse-therapy-for-injured-veterans-1.2333448


----------

